# "untouched" planted tank



## jimmyjam (Jan 11, 2011)

Here is a few older pics of the tank, and then some pics from today.

I ended up removing the big driftwood, and putting in the cyprus behind the mini butterfly in order to accentuate the central apex and background for the driftwood. I moved the pogo erectus around to circle the wood. I love the erectus by the way. It stays relatively short and its such a beautiful plant. Its gotta be one of my fav plants so far. I also put the R.sp green on the right , just need to wait for it to grow in. I will then scape it on a slant from left to right in order to maintain the central focal point and height transition. I moved some of the buce below the branches in order to kill some of the direct light hitting them.

I hope the density of plants will help with the algae bloom as well.

Let me know what you guys think. Im very excited about the scape now. Thanks for all the input.

Update: Here is the plant list

E parvula
fissidens nobalis
weeping moss
taiwan moss
AR mini
Lindernia rotundifolia sp varigated
P.Erectus 
p. helferi
cyprus helferi
steurogyn sp purple
h. araguaia
rotala mini butterfly 
rotala sp green
bucephelandra skeleton king
bucephelandra super black
bucephelandra sunset angel
bucephelandra black centipede

fuana: congo tetra, endlers, 100+ neocardina colours of the rainbow, amano shrimps and nerite snails.

substrate: Netlea with homebrew recipe ferts, substrate slow release ferts
ferts: 3x jimmyjam homebrew micro + iron edta 3x macro ,


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks good. Do you mind sharing all the technical details; equipment, dosing, fauna, etc.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Looks great.. I love the layout


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Great looking tank. Would also like to know all the specs


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

halonine said:


> Great looking tank. Would also like to know all the specs


........x3


----------



## jimmyjam (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys, here it is 

Update: Here is the plant list

Earvula
fissidens nobalis
weeping moss
taiwan moss
AR mini
Lindernia rotundifolia sp varigated
P.Erectus 
p. helferi
cyprus helferi
steurogyn sp purple
h. araguaia
rotala mini butterfly 
rotala sp green
bucephelandra skeleton king
bucephelandra super black
bucephelandra sunset angel
bucephelandra black centipede

fuana: congo tetra, endlers, 100+ neocardina colours of the rainbow, amano shrimps and nerite snails.

substrate: Netlea with homebrew recipe ferts, substrate slow release ferts
ferts: 3x jimmyjam homebrew micro + iron edta 3x macro ,


----------



## jimmyjam (Jan 11, 2011)

So a new fall calls for a new setup, This one is more of a dutchy taste to it. Im looking for some thick growth . I switched over from the 6x t5 36 inchers to 1x 150watt 8k metal halide and 2x 24 inch t5 ho.

I am also getting rid of the 6x t5h0 but one ballast needs replacement. 70 bucks to the first taker.

Anyhoot, enjoy the pics


----------

